# DFWAPC October meeting, 2006



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

At Sang's house again! His old discus moved to heaven and he has some new ones in.

To get directions to the meeting go here:

DFW Aquatic Plant Club - Monthly Meetings

See you there!

--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Good news;

Pedro, our own shrimp-expert-extraordinaire, will have a presentation about dwarf shrimp and the aquatic plant hobby.

Joke aside - maybe not everyone knows that but Pedro is very much a walking encyclopedia on dwarf shrimp. We'll have a picture presentation about the different kinds and variations of dwarf shrimp.

I personally wouldn't want to miss that one! Seriously!

--Nikolay


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

*Meeting note*

Sang - Once again thank you. You are a gracious and generous host. 

Pedro - Your presentation was great. Pictures and facts appreciated. But being able to hear from the voice of experience, so much more valuable! [smilie=n:

Niko - Really, we [I]were[/I] joking. You didn't need to run screaming from the room. Just because we met at Sang's again, there is no need to make another group order of ... well anything. 

Thanks,
Tammy


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh, it was a great meeting!

Many thanks to Sang for hosting, providing the wine, cheese, and all the other rather exotic food!

Pedro had a very interesting and informative presentation! Dwarf shrimp certainly caught our attention - especially the one that lives in a freshwater sponge, and the red and black ones covered with white polka dots! 

I now think I know exactly how to do group orders so there will be no problems. On the other hand I thought so the previous two times too...

Maybe we can group order some of those $6,000 a piece Japanese crystal red shrimp? I sigh up for 25 to start the list, please add your name to it. Money will be collected in advance from everybody this time...

Once again - if someone wants to host the November meeting (November 18-th) please let me know.

--Nikolay


----------

